# هل تستطيع نسيان ماضيك؟؟؟



## اشواق 123 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

هل تستطيع نسيان ماضيك؟

(الماضي...صَعْبُ النِسْيانْ)

ماضي الإنسان
من أكثر ممتلكات الإنسان قيمة
فما هو الإنسان دون ماضيه ؟!
سؤال يستحق إجابة

عندما كنت أسمع عبارة
(انس الماضي)
كنت أقول
هل هو ممكن؟
أن تكون بلا ماضِ
هل هو أمر سهل أن

تكون
تجويف خالي لا يحمل أي بصمات تركها الزمن على جداره.


تلك البصمات بحلوها ومرها

وأياً كانت تساهم في بناء شخصية الفرد منا
ومن دونها لا شخصية

نتناقش معاا
*هل من الممكن أن ينسى المرء ماضيه ؟

*ما هو الإنسان دون ماضي من وجه نظره؟

*هل أنت ضد أم مع نسيان الماضي؟


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: هل تستطيع نسيان ماضيك؟؟؟*

[align=center] 
اكره عباره اسمعها 
انسي المااضي
كيف انساه وهو جزء مني وانا جزء منه
مستتحيل ننسى 
لكن ممكن نتناسى 
يعطيك العافيه
[/align]


----------



## جوو الرياض (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: هل تستطيع نسيان ماضيك؟؟؟*

انا بقولك ..الماضـي ..يعني اشياء قد رحلت
سوء ..فرح ..حزن ..خير ...شـر​ 
انا عن نفسـي المااضي يعتبر لي اشياء كثـيرهـ الجميله اذكرهـا والسييئه والغريبه ..نسيتها ولكن بصعووبة​ 
خلاصت الكلام ..​ 
استطيع النسيان ..ولكن بوقت قصير​ 

يعطيك الف عااافيهـ اشووواق...​


----------

